# March aquarium giveaway



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

https://www.aquariumbeauty.com/sweepstake_monthly_play.jsp

Since none of us won last month lets try try again.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Well since i lost last time, I will be sure to win this time.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

It's mine!

*ALL MINE!*

The rest of you might as well give up...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Dont forget you can enter once a day.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

After I was entering in Feb. they sent me email to enter for March! So I'm pretty sure that means I'm going to win this one. Sorry guys!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

fish_doc @ Thu Mar 03 said:


> Dont forget you can enter once a day.


Oh well, im confident that my one day i entered will win it for sure.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> im confident that my one day i entered will win it for sure


Some of us need a little more help in life than that. :lol:


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Of course, I keep thinking I will win the lottery too.......


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I saved the link from day one, I even send the 5 friends emails all the time,
I don;t care if I win, i'm outta room for tanks unless I am forced to clean up our spare room where the 
giunea pigs are......


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> i'm outta room for tanks unless I am forced to clean up our spare room


There is always room for one more tank. Place it on the fridge, in the coat closet, or if it is the right size in the oven. You can always eat out.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

> or if it is the right size in the oven. You can always eat out.


or have fish for dinner.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> fish for dinner


 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! NO 
Well only if you forget and turn the oven on.


----------

